# PA State /Muni plowing



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

Anybody do any plowing/ salting for Penn DOT or a county/municipality? I'm generally interested in how and how much roughly you charge to plow/ salt with a single axle or 10 wheeler and what kinds of setups you find work/ don't work. I'm looking to set up 2 10 wheelers and a single axle for next season. Thanks for any input!


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

WOw,

59 views and 0 replies! Osh kosh-- you still out there?!! I figured I'd get your .02...


----------



## alleghenypaving (Nov 17, 2007)

around here in the pittsburgh area, a couple of years ago when we checked on it it wasn't worth it.it was paying $75.00 hr for a tri-axle with a plow and a sander, and yes every time you show up on the job ,the plow gotta be on the truck. 1" or 2' dosen't matter. really don't know how true it is also but a good friend of mine works for pa dot and told me you better have some money in the bank to back you up for 3 or more months. they are slow pay.. 90 + day's to get paid. not really a bad gig if you don't have much other accounts .i would rather do private driveways than get wrapped up with the 90 + day thing. don't really care how much you got in the bank ,i'm not going to carry the state for 90 plus. good luck with your decission. this is only my .02 worth


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

Hey thanks for the reply. Over here PennDot was running 2 full size highway signs like you see in construction zones advertising for CDL drivers for plow trucks and for guys with plow trucks to come sub to them. It was in the end of NOV. What the hell they were thinking I don't know. Most folks--myself included already have our plowing commitments lined up well before then
I talked to several townships around me and they were paying around $120 an hour for a single axle with a salt spreader. $75 an hour for a tri I agree is hardly worth starting the truck for and the 90 day part I did not know about.

Thanks


----------



## Joshjeepcj7 (Dec 24, 2006)

penn dot sent me a letter in the mail cause i have a cdl and it said they were only paying like 14 an hour


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

$14 an hour! Is that as a sub or as a PennDOT employee part time? Either way that isn't alot to get excited about.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Joshjeepcj7 (Dec 24, 2006)

that would be as a employee


----------



## FteNelson (Dec 31, 2007)

i make 70 an hour here in rockland ma for my f-350 on the town route and i make 155 an hour for my 95 rd688 with a 12 foot fixed angle blade and 9 yard sander

hope this helps


----------



## FteNelson (Dec 31, 2007)

heres mass highways price sheets


Codes	Vehicles	Hourly Base Rate	* With Sign-up Bonus	**With Extended Season Bonus
10000	3/4 Ton Pickup with 7 1/2 foot PRP and AWD	$51.50	$53.50	$58.50
20000	8,600 - 10,000 GVW, with 6 Wheels and an 8 foot PRP	$66.00	$68.00	$73.00
30000	10,001 - 16,000 GVW, with minimum 8 foot PRP	$71.00	$73.00	$78.00
40000	16,001 - 25,800 GVW, with 10 foot PRP	$72.00	$74.00	$79.00
50000	25,801 - 33,000 GVW, with 10 foot plow	$82.00	$84.00	$89.00
60000	33,001 to 50,000 GVW, with 10 foot plow	$96.00	$98.00	$103.00
70000	50,001 or greater GVW, with 10 foot plow	$98.00	$100.00	$105.00
80000	Grader	$110.00	$112.00	$117.00
90000	Skid Steer, with AWD	$75.00	$77.00	$82.00
100000	Loader less than 2 CY, with AWD	$73.00	$75.00	$80.00
110000	Loader 2.00 - 3.99 CY, with AWD	$84.00	$86.00	$91.00
120000	Loader 4.00 - 5.99 CY, with AWD	$105.00	$107.00	$112.00
130000	Loader 6.00 CY or greater, with AWD (Roadway Only)	$125.00	$127.00	$132.00
Codes	Spreaders/Liquid Chemical Trucks 
1000	6.00 - 9.99 CY spreader body	$5.00 
2000	10 CY or greater spreader body	$13.00 
3000	6.00 - 9.99 CY spreader body, with 150 gallon chemical saddle tanks	$16.00 
4000	10 CY or greater spreader body, with 150 gallon chemical saddle tanks	$24.00 
5000	500 - 999 gallon liquid tanker, capable of applying two lanes	$25.00 
6000	1000 gallon or greater liquid tanker, capable of applying two lanes	$35.00 
Codes	Plows 
100 Power Reversible Plow (PRP) (50000 - 130000 Vehicle Codes Only)	$5.50 
200 11 Foot Plow, minimum 36 inches high including mold board	$2.00 
300 11 Foot PRP, minimum 36 inches high including mold board	$7.50 
400 Wing plow	$18.00 
500 Wing plow with PRP	$23.50 
600 Wing Plow, with 11 foot PRP, minimum 36 inches high including mold board	$25.50 
700 Two wing plows $36.00 
800 Two wing plows with power reversible plow	$41.50 
900 All Plow accessories included	$43.50 
Codes	Accessories 
10 All Wheel Drive (AWD) (30000 - 40000 Vehicle Codes Only)	$5.00 
20 All Wheel Drive (AWD) (50000 - 70000 Vehicle Codes Only)	$10.00 
30 Under Carriage Scraper (Only when used)	$40.00 
40 All Wheel Drive and Under Carriage Scraper	$50.00 
Codes	Miscellaneous 
1 Miscellaneous 
2 Boston Rate


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks guys for the info
Every little bit helps in putting something together....
FTE NELSON: That is an interesting way of laying out pricing for vehicles. Maybe all states/ munis are like that and I'm just not familiar with it...


----------



## FteNelson (Dec 31, 2007)

BOSS550;533982 said:


> Thanks guys for the info
> Every little bit helps in putting something together....
> FTE NELSON: That is an interesting way of laying out pricing for vehicles. Maybe all states/ munis are like that and I'm just not familiar with it...


thanks man

thats probably just mass, this state blows lol

my truck dosent even match what that shows for my truck lol, this state is just ******* ridiculous lol


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

No prob FTE Nelson.

All info is a help at this point!


----------

